
Proposal to add ACME (LetsEncrypt, etc) support to Go stdlib - mbertschler
https://github.com/golang/go/issues/17053
======
niftich
I believe the right call was made by opting to not include it in stdlib (at
this time). As of writing, ACME is an IETF draft. In the near term, the
correct way to 'solve' its lack from stdlib is by documentation and/or
education, by pointing people to a suitable implementation in contexts where
it's appropriate.

